# Help me: Game Improvement Irons 2016



## Kyle007 (Jun 3, 2016)

So I've picked up golf again and been playing for about a year now and have been having lots of fun with it, however, i'm still swinging my father's old taylormade r7 xds, which are regular flex and have no other adjustments to them. Seeing as I come from baseball, despite working on it my swing isn't exactly light and after buying a stiff flex driver I've determined i most definitely need stiff irons as well.
So here we go, on the path to finding the ones right for me. I spent practically all day today a golfsmith and basically swung every single game improvement iron to date. My price range is that sweet spot around the 800$ area, since im scared of spending too little and later regretting not buying better ones. Now for the actual clubs I'm considering....
Seeing as I actually really enjoy the r7 xds my father once played, I will admit that even after trying all the irons today I still have a soft spot for Taylormade and specifically the RSI1s and the m2s felt really nice and had the best "feel" of any club I tried today to me. My handicap is right around 20 (lol still getting better) and both these clubs seem to suit that fairly well. Therefore, with the m2s being newer, I am inclined to lean towards those. however, I have heard the lofts are really flukey and I'm worried they simply aren't very good clubs because of this, especially for someone like me who let's be honest doesn't feel 100% confident hitting a 6 iron. Not to mention with a golf swing being adapted from a baseball one, distance might be the one thing i do right, which makes me feel like the big distance boost of the clubs isn't my biggest concern.
Any kind of advice at all would be appreciated. I do like Taylormade however if you have any suggestions from other brands that you feel fit my situation perfectly I'm very open to trying new things. Thank You


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Hi Kyle,

Welcome aboard! Well it looks like you are doing the right thing and have swung all the clubs out there. It almost sounds like you should have the R7's re-shafted with stiff shafts to satisfy your needs. Then you keep the heads you like and get the shafts you need.

I am a Ping and Miura fan, but that is me.

If you buy new, try to get them fit for you.

Good luck!


----------

